# Short 'n' Sweet



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Here she is... Miss America... er, at least, Miss Downtown Cleveland...








now her sleek new aerodynamic self...








now, as she begins to hate me for all the pics and turns to "red eyed devil dog"...









i'm not good at resizing pics. but i'm still working on getting pics taken of her new outfits and things. she's become much more kissy the last couple days. today, she was very very very clingy, but also very clownish. i just







her!

ann marie and the "it's hair, it grows back, who cares?" buttercup


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

She is very cute


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Awee The Buttercup Miss Downtown Cleveland is adorable in her new do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah yep, already for "summer"! we're going from 68 degrees...to 38 on TUESDAY! THIS tuesday!! we may get SNOW as the week progresses! my timing is always off. cant help that LOL

it WAS a lot of hair that got chopped off, but boy, buttercup loves her aerodynamic self, especially in our bed, lol, she wont get wrapped up in the sheets









ann marie and the "we'll work on getting a pic of me looking like a geisha. mom didnt do so well tonite, sorry..." buttercup


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, the Buttercup aerodynamic princess looks absolutely adorable in her new and comfortable do! I bet she revels in the body cut. Mine always do when I take it down. Kind of like skinny dipping without the water! LOL!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The Buttercup looks adorable in her new cut! I love the look.







I think Miss Downtown Cleveland will be headed for the next county pageant!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="color:#006600">
She looks GREAT! What a beauty!!!















You don't post enough pictures of her! More must come in the future!







</span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is so cute!!!

[attachment=3928:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

She looks like a rock star! I love her new comfy 'do.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Awww she looks great! looks like she lost 10lbs! she must feel like she can fly now haha. Can't wait to see more pics of the ButterCup!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I remember last summer I had to cut ZsaZsa about the same way due to matting too much







and the hot Florida weather, it was hard to get used to at first but I think she liked it, and she could wear more stylish outfits







Buttercup is beautiful, long or short!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... cute! I dont think the hoodie will fit her now!







hehe


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW






















I didn`t think she could look any prettier, she is a doll!!!! LOVE HER!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, The Buttercup looks soooo sweet


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Buttercup you are beautiful. Love your new do.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She looks great





















!!!! Almost as short as Miko is right now (center pic in my signature). I decided to cut his ears and topknot too. He and I are loving all lack of grooming!!!!!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Awwww!!!!! She looks so cute!!!!! I love it!!
Jess


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She looks very cute in her new do.







She's an uptown chick now.LOL


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> awww... cute! I dont think the hoodie will fit her now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL funny you say that! when i went to pick her up, i'd brought along the hoodie for her to wear out, and it IS too big now! LOLOLOL 

guess that means...MORE COOKIES!!!!

ann marie and the "sign me up for olympic LUGE!" buttercup

i will try to get her Audrey Hepburn pic tonite. when i pull her ears up with her topknot, it's VERY "Breakfast at Tiffany's"....she just needs a strand of pearls and a little black dress....

ann marie and la "tres chic!" buttercuppe


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> The Buttercup looks adorable in her new cut! I love the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss Downtown Cleveland could easily take Miss Ohio, in my opinion!














She looks so adorable. Love her top knot. Wish I could get Bonnie to sit still long enough to put one in


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, she is so cute, she almost looks like a little cute human girl in that hair do. I love it.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I just







her too!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I love, love her new do!! She is SOOOOOO adorable and I agree with everyone that we need more pictures of her.

"I like your new haircut, too! It kinda looks like mine!"--L.E.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What an absolute cutie!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Miss Downtown Cleveland could easily take Miss Ohio, in my opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLOL i dunno, we joke that with her lopsided topknot, she's more like, Miss Secondhand Cleveland... poor thing. i had to keep from laughing tonite...we walked around the block when i got home from work, and our neighborhood homeless man pointed at her and said "hey. what happened to her? she looks funny..."














so much for boys not being observant... either way, she turned, looked at him, and wagged her tail anyway. she rarely runs from anyone! 

ann marie and the "i dont run from ANYONE talking about ME!" buttercup


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i like the look and let me try this....


Joe and the "I know I have 2 women but what is wrong with 'looking' at the buttercup" Sampson


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

What a beauty is right!! I think I actually saw Pacino drooling!!!!

Marie & (Mommy, tell her I am in my pajamas in this pic) Pacino
Son, please behave!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> i like the look and let me try this....
> 
> 
> Joe and the "I know I have 2 women but what is wrong with 'looking' at the buttercup" Sampson
> ...










sampson, there is nothing wrong with "looking" at a buttercup, in fact, that's what i'm BEST at .... BEING LOOKED AT! i like to flounce and prance and shake my little booty for the camera because i know that's what boy puppies like! 

noselicks, 
the flouncy prancy (and apparently FLOOZY!) buttercup


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

What a cutie pie. Love that little face


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I look the new cut, she looks beautiful!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

The Buttercup is just a doll







Yes, we must see more pics of her please!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think The Buttercup would look glamorous in a long or short coat, she looks beautiful and I bet she must be feeling like the weight of the world has been lifted from her shoulders


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> She looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha i'll bet you your student loans that she's shorter than his hair is in that pic LOLOL, it's probably less than half an inch. hardly enough for me to pinch with my fingers to measure it!!!









miko looks just cute as a button with any cut, though! he has a very expressive face. i bet he loves being with mommy again after being away from her for so long! LOL 

noselicks to miko,
ann marie and the "make that noselicks and buttsniffs!" buttercup


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

And the WINNER IS... Miss Downtown Cleveland!!!









Soooooo cute! Thank you for sharing.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=163111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ann marie,

Hahaha ... I think you would never want the risk of betting on my student loans!!! Paying back 100K of debt would kill anybody!!!! Fortunately I matched into a residency in San Francisco -- so hubby, Miko and I will never live separately again







plus that means someday in the very far, far future I may actually be able to pay that huge debt back







.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think Audrey Hepburn would have been proud to have such a puppy look-a-like! I love her new short do. I keep threatening everyone here I'm going to have Valletta shaved because no one else grooms her except me. She is a bit overdue for a clip though...we have an issue with poop and hair, and let's just say it isn't pleasant.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think she looks beautiful. I bet she loves her new do.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I think Audrey Hepburn would have been proud to have such a puppy look-a-like! I love her new short do. I keep threatening everyone here I'm going to have Valletta shaved because no one else grooms her except me. She is a bit overdue for a clip though...we have an issue with poop and hair, and let's just say it isn't pleasant.[/B]


i'm working on getting a pic of the Audrey look. check back tomorrow evening









am


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Well isn't she just the cutiest thing...Teddy always loves the buttercups sense of humor....but wowwwwwwwsy that fluffbut is a looker too.







Teddy loves the new do and says he will be getting one to match before the week is out from Mommy.....lets hope her hand is as good as Buttercups hairdresser.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh My she is a doll. 
Char


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Awww, she looks adorable.

Hey ButterCup, how do feel about long distance relationships~Tucker


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Awww, she looks adorable.
> 
> Hey ButterCup, how do feel about long distance relationships~Tucker
> 
> ...


Tucker,
You are a true Southern Gent! I bet you would open doors for me and pull my chair out for me and all of that, provided you were tall enough to reach, of course. (meh, details...)
I







the Southern boys. You and Parker are my two mostest favoritest. I am having a hard time with that "committment" thing...learned that from my momster (but she's doing so well now with The Boy! i just LOVE The Boy!!! he is SOOOOO nice to me!), hahahahaha!

Noselicks and buttsniffs,
The Buttercup


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o boy looks like I need to start impressin the ladies..since i have competition!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

She's adorable! I love the Buttercup's new do. Especially since Izzy just got a similiar do.
I'll start a new post and show her off, but I just have to give Buttercup a big hug first.


----------

